# Kampflamm™ visits: HELSINKI, capital of the country where Lordi's from



## EszettRocks (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeh... Ateneum next to it couldn't look more lonely.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

I love the pictures! thank u for sharing
I really want to go there someday!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Classy city. Looks wonderful and I'm real picky.


----------



## Conrad (Dec 28, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> Freakin awesome!


just look at those filthy capitalists.. can their eyes be any greedier?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Unique looking city!


----------



## Truepioneer (Feb 25, 2007)

I must get to this city this year!


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

I think you have some great pics there. Great job!


----------



## Truepioneer (Feb 25, 2007)

This thread acted as a nice reminder to book that trip to Helsinki 

and SOON!!!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Great set!

A lot of the architecture looks like that of St Petersburg, just an observation.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Kampflamm said:


> Thanks. To be honest, I would have liked to have stayed there. Maybe I'll emigrate at some point in the future.  The city's really nice. A bit rough around the edges and not too pretty like Paris or maybe even Stockholm. It really has a sleek look to itself. You Helsinkians (Helsinkers?) are lucky to be living in such a great city.


Just curious: What is it that you liked so much to even want to move there?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos from Helsinki


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Gzdvtz said:


> Just curious: What is it that you liked so much to even want to move there?


Hmm...I just liked the overall feel of the city. Modern and classic architecture side by side, the cool northern atmosphere. Everything was so neat and tidy as well, much better than Germany.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Tidier than Germany? Wow, I had no idea that was possible, haha!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Well, the cities in my region aren't really renowned for their tidiness. NL is much cleaner than Northrhine-Westfalia.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

The only German city I know is Munich, I guess it's not terribly smart to generalise like that.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

It looks like quite an interesting place, may be a bit too cold (don't mean the weather) and calm though. Anyway pics are great , port cities got that special atmosphere especially on the north.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Ivanski said:


> It looks like quite an interesting place, *may be a bit too cold (don't mean the weather) and calm though*. Anyway pics are great , port cities got that special atmosphere especially on the north.


Not at all. Helsinki is known for its nightlife, and in summer the streets are colourful and busy. Winter can be a bit gloomy though.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Gzdvtz said:


> The only German city I know is Munich, I guess it's not terribly smart to generalise like that.


I think German cities are probably by and large still pretty clean, although it has gotten worse in recent years.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice pics :applause:


----------

